# Interactive Petrophysics 3.5



## راشد البلوشي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear friends

here is Interactive Petrophysics 3.5 fully working

the link in attached

regards

Rashid AlBalushi


----------



## تولين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## marondi (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير

ممكن الباسورد لفتح الملف


----------



## marondi (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you for your prompt and kind help. I have a question if I may: I downloaded IP3.5 but when attempt to launch the program it asks for security license. I created the two files: IPsec.dat and IPuser.dat but they need to be cured? Do you have the cure? or perhaps you can suggest something concerning IP medicine? Thank you again, happy Eid holiday.

Fi Iman Allah


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم يا رب
بس ما بيفتح الا بالباس ورد
ممكن تزودنا فيها
ويعطيك ألف عافية
دمت بخير


----------



## م/وفاء (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووور بش مهندس على مشاركاتك الرائعة دوما ممكن اذا تفضلت الباسورد مع الشكر مقدما
*


----------



## ali_shalaby (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على إضافاتك الرائعة أخ راشد ولكن ياريت باسوورد فك الملف للإستفادة منه


----------



## sasa saad (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا
وياريت لو عندل فيديو لتعليم ip ترفعه


----------



## drilling engineer (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الباسورد بالله عليك ..

وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## م/وفاء (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*WELLPLAN 2003.14 Release*

Dear Eng. Rashed
can I get WELLPLAN 2003.14 Release or any other version
Thank u in advance


----------



## drilling engineer (6 ديسمبر 2010)

the password plz


----------



## iageoscience (10 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعه فين باسورد الملف هو الصديق اللى عمل الموضوع فين مابيردش على الناس ليه ؟


----------



## ramzydj (12 ديسمبر 2010)

Il me demande le mot de passe ,,,,,????


----------



## بعقوبة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fateh022 (7 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## AIOI85 (8 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## alihusain4 (13 يناير 2011)

Thank you very much for your efforts


----------



## paolomaldini (10 فبراير 2011)

please share the link again...I need the software
[email protected]


----------



## salehhammed (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## twfekonly (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## twfekonly (28 مايو 2011)

اين المرفقات


----------



## twfekonly (28 مايو 2011)

المرفقات بعد المشاركة او ماذا


----------



## twfekonly (28 مايو 2011)

سلام


----------



## twfekonly (28 مايو 2011)

where is the attached


----------



## twfekonly (28 مايو 2011)

is any one here


----------



## twfekonly (28 مايو 2011)

maybe now


----------



## weam_elsahli (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك وربي يوافقك


----------



## weam_elsahli (30 مايو 2011)

الله ايوفقك


----------



## weam_elsahli (30 مايو 2011)

اين المرفقات


----------



## imadmag (6 يونيو 2011)

شكراا سيدي


----------



## imadmag (6 يونيو 2011)

[*thank you very much*][/QUOTE]


----------



## fateh.kobe (27 يونيو 2011)

thank u a lot but i hope that excute in my laptop becuase the old versin was not woking because it didn`t work with my windows homepremieum


----------



## moazbasha (29 يونيو 2011)

مرفقااااااااات


----------



## Nabeel Rabadi (12 يوليو 2011)

تحياتي ومحبتي لك أخ راشد البلوشي
أشكركم أولا على هذا الموقع الذي أتحتم الفرصة لأخوانك الإستفادة من البرمجيات التي تعرضونها من خلال هذا الموقع الرائع بإذن الله متمنياً لكم التوفيق
وبهذا الشأن أود مساعدتكم لي لو تكرمتم مشكورين المساعدة حتى أتمكن من الحصول على 
Perforation software v7.03
Interactive Petrophysical v3.5

وأرجو أن تزودني بالطريقة لتزويدكم ببعض البرمجيات حتى يستفيد منها أخواني


----------



## مايكروتك (15 يوليو 2011)

ارجو رفع رابط البرنامج يا اخ البلوشي واكون شاكر


----------



## bemanisoud (15 يوليو 2011)

thank you dude


----------



## zagalilo (26 يوليو 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الشمري العراق (31 يوليو 2011)

wher is the attachment please


----------



## mohamed_hafez (10 أغسطس 2011)

howa feen el link ya gama3a ???????????????????????????


----------



## midoufire (22 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## himi.39 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jrtn (14 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## jrtn (14 نوفمبر 2011)

hi. where is the link? i nedd this softwae. thanks


----------



## Anwar_en (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## z_sofiene (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*Geoframe v4.5*

السلام عليكم
الي أخ راشد البلوشى وبقية الأعضاء الكرام,لو ممكن تحميل برنامج Geoframe V4.5 علي منتدي .
لو ممكن تلبوا أول طلب لي في منتدي.
احترامي وتقديري لمجهودكم.تقبلوا مني تحية الشكر


----------



## فراس الشمري العراق (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## فيصل الطائي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

Oh, Rashid thank you very much for this help. Also thank you for your feelings regarding my absence

Best Regards
Faisal AL-Taie​


----------



## hatba (12 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## Anwar_en (16 مايو 2012)

Very thanks


----------



## maupem (8 يناير 2013)

thank you for you post


----------



## jawadkzm (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ami.luck (23 أبريل 2013)

*رد: WELLPLAN 2003.14 Release*

where is the link for software and password


----------



## eliker bahij (24 أبريل 2013)

thankssssssssss 4 sharing .
​


----------



## mostafa.megeed (4 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جزيلا اخي علي البرنامج


----------



## mokble (27 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور يا الاخو


----------



## mib92 (2 نوفمبر 2014)

Where is the link?


----------



## luai1993 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

وين الرابط


----------



## eliker bahij (6 ديسمبر 2014)

.​There is no downlading link​


----------



## RafiqJabr (21 ديسمبر 2014)

كيف يمكن تحميل الرنامج Interactive Petophysics 3.5
وشكراً


----------



## bedi (15 يونيو 2016)

ok


----------



## bedi (15 يونيو 2016)

where is the link attached 
i can't see it


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 يونيو 2016)

bedi قال:


> where is the link attached
> i can't see it


here is a NEW link for this book, 
download it by clicking Here


----------

